# Bloody Penis



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I was trimming my goats' hooves tonight and noticed that one of them has a patch of dried blood in his fur about an inch in diameter around his penis. The tip of the penis itself appears to be slightly swollen.

I have not had a chance to see him urinate recently so I don't know if he's having normal urine flow. The goat appears healthy, active and alert, and has a good appetite. I palpated the area and he didn't act like it was painful or sensitive.

Normally I'd try to get him into a vet asap to have him checked out, but it's Saturday night and as I live in a rural area it's unlikely I can find a vet open on a Sunday. So, until I can get him to a professional, does anyone have any idea what might be causing this condition, how serious it is, and what I might be able to do in the meantime to treat it?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Sorry for posting this in the wrong category. Would one of the administrators please move this post to the "Health Care" category?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

If its really cold perhaps he got it stuck out for some reason too long and it dried off and you know-- brushed on something or it hurt and he messed with it. I've seen that happen to a dog once. For sure the thing to do is see if the pee is clear. If it is you're probably fine to leave it alone. Its not like a vet is going to be able to do much, even if there's some kind of damage, other than stick some neosporine on it. You're only in trouble if its caused by the urine or there's some kind of kidney stone stuck in there. I've never done it, but I've heard that to inspect it you get someone to hold him on his butt like he's sitting, and push his torso down a bit to rotate the pelvis and it'll stick out enough to get a look at. I think mainly though, be sure he's not going to attract coyotes or dogs that would be attracted if there's the smell of blood on him. If you have a large family dog, keep them apart till you figure it out.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Charley Horse. I would have never thought of the cold temperature possibility. 

It has been pretty cold here; single-digit temps at night for the past week or so. I hope you are right and that it's just a case of him getting his delicate part stuck on something just like that kid in "A Christmas Story" stuck his tongue on the flagpole.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You can pretty much make a goat pee on demand with a cigarette. Just let them smell the smoke coming off the end of it for a few seconds or you can draw in a toke and slowly blow it into their face. For some reason, it makes their pipe works contract and they go pee. Works way easier with the does but will work with bucks / wethers as well. Now some goats hate the smell, will snort and turn away. Might have to have someone hold em.


----------

